# iPhone 4S



## FramerPDX

I got the new iPhone 4S ! I will try and post a bunch of new pics this thing is pretty sick !


----------



## MALCO.New.York

Your new iPhune $s?

(no Typo)


Sucker.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Dont want to piss on your parade but you got the iPhone fauxGs! How did they sucker you into that? I can't believe in the time since the first iPhone they still can't get their act together and bring out a upto date hardware phone. My mate has had a 4G phone for a while and apple won't have one for over another year! The screen is just to dam small also. I would love to have one because I use AirPlay in my house and control all the different zones with Denon app and I would jailbreak the dam thing as soon as I got it so that it can do the stuff it's meant to out the box but until the hardware in these phones hits what other companies have then no way. Here's hoping the 5 will have bigger screen, thinner design, 4G, more ram and jailbreak right out the box. Then I may get one.


----------



## TimelessQuality

Geez guys.... Ever think that maybe it's his first i-phone??

Man, apple customers are bitter....


----------



## Mike-

Nah... We just like phones that work. Google the size of why apple did not increase screen size? Most hands can still thumb from edge to edge due to this fact. Did I read that right? Apple sold 4 million phones since launch of 4s. They lead the tablet market? The richest company in the world? Quite a cult following. They are like a Festool. Expensive but everyone wants one. It may not have the biggest specs but everyone wants one. 

Congrats Pdx- got mine yesterday. I talk to Siri more than my wifey. Lol.


----------



## TheItalian204

I still think some of the Nokias are much sicker than what Apple has to offer.

Nokia just does not need North American market.


----------



## Mike-

TheItalian204 said:


> I still think some of the Nokias are much sicker than what Apple has to offer.
> 
> Nokia just does not need North American market.


Really?


----------



## BonnieLowe

Speaking of iPhones (maybe this should be a different thread) -- if you have one (or an iPad), and you have a website that uses *flash animation*, take a look at what your website looks like via your iPhone/iPad.


----------



## Inner10

> I got the new iPhone 4S !


I'm sorry to hear that...


----------



## TimelessQuality

Is it worse than previous models? I'm confused


----------



## Renovate919

I heard the iphone 5 will be out sometime next year sometime. You have to admit these guys are doing something right. They come out with an iPad last year and just about every other company out there has come out with a copy cat tablet.

I am just thrilled Sprint now has the iPhone!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Renovate919 said:


> I heard the iphone 5 will be out sometime next year sometime. You have to admit these guys are doing something right. They come out with an iPad last year and just about every other company out there has come out with a copy cat tablet.
> 
> I am just thrilled Sprint now has the iPhone!


tablets have been around much longer before the ipad come about. I remember my teacher having one back when i was at college so that was a while back. Lots of people think that apple invented the MP3 player, Touch screen phone, All in one pc's, Tablets ect ect but they didnt. They done what BOSE did and stuck mid range electronics into devices and sold them at High end electronics prices and made them more form over function.

I remember having a windows touch screen phone years before Apple bought out the iphone. They just dumbed the OS down so that more people could understand how they worked and made them almost idiot proof. 

Anyway the good news is i found an Airplay app for android so dont even need the iphone now :clap:


----------



## Renovate919

I also saw many of the cell companies are giving away the iPhone 3 for free with a 2 year service agreement.


----------



## Mike-

What food group are we now in with android Os? Lol


----------



## RobertCDF

BCConstruction said:


> tablets have been around much longer before the ipad come about. I remember my teacher having one back when i was at college so that was a while back. Lots of people think that apple invented the MP3 player, Touch screen phone, All in one pc's, Tablets ect ect but they didnt. They done what BOSE did and stuck mid range electronics into devices and sold them at High end electronics prices and made them more form over function.
> 
> I remember having a windows touch screen phone years before Apple bought out the iphone. They just dumbed the OS down so that more people could understand how they worked and made them almost idiot proof.
> 
> Anyway the good news is i found an Airplay app for android so dont even need the iphone now :clap:


Yup, 
So many people are just confused about technology, I had the RIO pmp300 when it first came out (32MB of storage) Nobody knew what the heck it was and were amazed with it. I used minidisc prior to the MP3 players becoming portable, and then went back to MD when they added LP. I had an HP touchscreen phone (long before iphone) that outdid the first iphone when it came out. I loved showing people Shuttle computers and how they were doing small boxes before the imac. I've got a tablet computer running around here somewhere that predates the ipad and I think it just might blow away the ipad 2 in nearly everything...


----------



## stevebenjamins

TheItalian204 said:


> I still think some of the Nokias are much sicker than what Apple has to offer.
> 
> Nokia just does not need North American market.


http://finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=...pe=line;crosshair=on;ohlcvalues=0;logscale=on


----------



## stevebenjamins

... Damnit, meant to link to the entire year of Nokia stock


----------



## wallmaxx

BonnieLowe said:


> Speaking of iPhones (maybe this should be a different thread) -- if you have one (or an iPad), and you have a website that uses *flash animation*, take a look at what your website looks like via your iPhone/iPad.


Flash is old.


----------



## wallmaxx

So many automatic Apple haters.............so someone gets an Apple product.....hoorah for them. But instead the typical crowd dumps sheet on them...............why?

So I like product "x" and you like product "y". What good does it do to rail on the guy for buying product "x"? Y'all's mommas would be pisssssed that you were being like that. Remember, if you don't have something nice to say, STFU!!!! (At least that's what some rough neck mom's used to say:whistling)

So answer this, when we all finally die, is there some galactic scorecard that shows that Johnny was better than Suzie, because he bought product "y" over product "x"? 

Get real. Ding ding ding....big picture people......its called CHOICE!!!

I like Apple products.

I choose to buy them because they perform the functions I need done without issue.

My concerns about price and mobile flash and being locked down are not high on my list of necessary things to be able to do.

If you are happy with something else..............great! 


CONGRATS on the new phone..........I bet it is awesome.


----------



## Mike-

wallmaxx said:


> Flash is old.


Html5 is the new tec


----------



## RobertCDF

Tiger said:


> *I'll never understand people.*
> 
> 
> I've done nothing with my 4S for 26 hours now and the battery is at 74%.
> 
> *Happy Thanksgiving guys.*


I wonder why you bought a 4S if you clearly do NOTHING at all with it in a 24 hour period... Should have bought a flip phone. 

I have and Evo and an Evo 3-d they both get used extensively and repeatedly in any 26 hour period.


----------



## Chris Johnson

Doesn't matter which phone I have, they all need charging sometime between 2 and 4 in the afternoon.

If your using apps with push features and others running in the background I found that drains the battery faster. Also if in a bad area and searching for 3g network kills it fast too, turn it off and the phone goes longer


----------



## RobertCDF

Chris Johnson said:


> Doesn't matter which phone I have, they all need charging sometime between 2 and 4 in the afternoon.
> 
> If your using apps with push features and others running in the background I found that drains the battery faster. Also if in a bad area and searching for 3g network kills it fast too, turn it off and the phone goes longer


That's always been my thought... I charge everything every night, as long as it makes it through the day (I'll plug in while in the truck) it's usually fine. Summertime I have to charge more due to higher volume of calls and emails.


----------



## Chris Johnson

RobertCDF said:


> That's always been my thought... I charge everything every night, as long as it makes it through the day (I'll plug in while in the truck) it's usually fine. Summertime I have to charge more due to higher volume of calls and emails.


I've got every app and push turned off and have about 5 hours unplugged from charger, a little over 1 1/2 hours talking and probably 40+ texts and am sitting at 76% still


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Ask siri, "Who's your daddy?" 
She says something off the wall.

Ask her again immediately and she says, "you are, now can we get back to work?" Its hilarious!

Also ask her the how much a wood chuck thing.


----------



## MALCO.New.York

Tiger said:


> MALCO...who's general response to Apple products is "Kool-Aid" because I suppose there is such a similarity in the mentality of Apple product users and the mass suicide of the followers of Jim Jones in Guyana in 1978...couldn't help but purchase an iPhone.


This is the reason I say Kool-Aid. I finally woke up out of my stupor when my contract ended.

I only paid for 2 of the 9. The first and the last.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Tiger said:


> *I'll never understand people.*
> 
> MALCO...who's general response to Apple products is "Kool-Aid" because I suppose there is such a similarity in the mentality of Apple product users and the mass suicide of the followers of Jim Jones in Guyana in 1978...couldn't help but purchase an iPhone.
> 
> BCConstruction...who seems to have a major love/hate relationship with "overpriced" Apple products ... had to get a 4S, the latest and greatest in Apple products.
> 
> I've done nothing with my 4S for 26 hours now and the battery is at 74%.
> 
> *Happy Thanksgiving guys.*


I now like my ipad because i jailbroke the device a long while back and its able to do everything i ask of it which it should have done out the box. I hate this iphone but i wanted a new phone because i needed to move away from ntelos. I went for the iphone because i has a sim card slot so when i go back to the UK i can use my phone by putting a UK sim into it. There was really no other reason i went for it. I cant wait until the jailbreak comes out so i can make it do what its meant to. 

the draining issue is a issue for every iphone4s and some people have it much worse than others. Yours seems to be draing twice as fast as it should be. Your gonna be lucky to get 100hrs from a full charge when you should be getting about 200 if the phone is just sitting there like you say.


----------



## Tiger

RobertCDF said:


> I wonder why you bought a 4S if you clearly do NOTHING at all with it in a 24 hour period... Should have bought a flip phone.


This is my first iPhone and I haven't had much time to learn what it will do. So far having all my client data for easy phone-calling, swiping credit cards and playing with Siri is what I use it for. The next thing will be taking pictures of checks for deposits without going to the bank.


----------



## Lyle Clark

Got a new iPhone 4s yesterday. Got tired of how slow my 3g was. WAY faster. Don't care about siri, or the music, or the video parts, just needed a little more speed.


Lyle


----------



## wallmaxx

Congratulations on your 4S.

my wife had a 2nd edition 3G up until about 2 weeks ago when we made the pilgrimage to the Apple Store in the Tacoma Mall. It's funny to hear my son comment on how fast her phone is now.

I made the jump to Mac in 2009 and I haven't looked back. I still have to use a PC laptop for work because that's what they issued me, and it gets the job done. But some things like networking, printing, synchronization are just so seamless and automatic with my Apple tools.

Be sure and check out iCloud and the iTunes match service. They're both pretty cool.


----------



## THINKPAINTING

Metro PCS Android phone {samsung}, unlimted text, internet, talk mins etc.. $45.00 a month including all taxes fees etc.. I use it everyday emails, text, phone no problems at all. Twitter, FB, GPS etc all work just as good as my buds iphone. 

Ive never been on the Apple koolaid and sorry but if apple sold sh*t in a bag his followers would line up and buy it for big bucks!!!:blink:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

THINKPAINTING said:


> Metro PCS Android phone {samsung}, unlimted text, internet, talk mins etc.. $45.00 a month including all taxes fees etc.. I use it everyday emails, text, phone no problems at all. Twitter, FB, GPS etc all work just as good as my buds iphone.
> 
> Ive never been on the Apple koolaid and sorry but if apple sold sh*t in a bag his followers would line up and buy it for big bucks!!!:blink:


It's a never ending battle with apple users. The ones with their heads screwed on know full well the system is not as secure for viruses and it's the reason apple advise to use anti virus. Charlie miller has been warning people about the ease of hacking Apple OS for years. He even admits that windows was more secure because they were onto of the game when apple just sat back and done nothing. They also know that apple products do crash. They don't BSOD but they get their own exact version of the same thing then they say windows crashes all the time. But they forget that the reason windows is unstable is because they were cheap trying to run the OS with below minimum requirements then they ***** about them being unstable! Apple control these users by making sure they can't use a OS on a machine not designed for it then pay 3x more for the same hardware! I ain't had a crash on my PC since windows 98 and that was because I was learning to over clock so I can't blame windows for that.


----------



## Tiger

The difference with antivirus is that Apple provides the protection for free.

I'n slowly learning new things on the 4s. I'm depositing checks from the office at no cost and now using it as a voice recorder.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Tiger said:


> The difference with antivirus is that Apple provides the protection for free.
> 
> I'n slowly learning new things on the 4s. I'm depositing checks from the office at no cost and now using it as a voice recorder.



What and Microsoft don't! Again it's another myth by people who are apple fanboys. I have never ever ever paid for anti virus protection ever since my first 66mhz processor PC running winnows 3.1 and never got a virus and I'm on a lot of sites I really shouldn't be which are full of malware which affect users of both macs and pc's. Its not a point worth arguing against buying a Mac over a PC as they now both have full virus protection and both are safe to use online. You have more chance of downloading a virus through your email than getting a virus through a website. It's normally user error that viruses happen on both systems.


----------



## mbobbish734

BCConstruction said:


> What and Microsoft don't! Again it's another myth by people who are apple fanboys. I have never ever ever paid for anti virus protection ever since my first 66mhz processor PC running winnows 3.1 and never got a virus and I'm on a lot of sites I really shouldn't be which are full of malware which affect users of both macs and pc's. Its not a point worth arguing against buying a Mac over a PC as they now both have full virus protection and both are safe to use online. You have more chance of downloading a virus through your email than getting a virus through a website. It's normally user error that viruses happen on both systems.


That's funny my new laptop ( HP with Windows 7) just told me that Norton has expired and they want some money. I've owned both MAC's and Windows machines. My MAC never got a virus, my PC's I get one good one every year and some little junk every few months. Windows anti virus is free? Where? Must be somewhere I'm not looking, unless your talking about a freeware program from the net. Currently I own all pc's my son has a MAC book. His MAC makes me want another one.


----------



## Mansfield Reno

Somewhere along the line here you have to admit, Apple has taken the touch screen, phone and computer market to the next level. They have left everyone wanting one and all the competitors trying to figure out how to make their product work like the apples product does. It's easy to pick to pick on apple because they are the top dog in the industry, but they have accomplished what no other company has, world wide success in the technology sector. People can't wait for the next product line to come out, and it's only getting more and more pronounced. Apple has left everyone trying to figure out how to make a copy of it.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

mbobbish734 said:


> That's funny my new laptop ( HP with Windows 7) just told me that Norton has expired and they want some money. I've owned both MAC's and Windows machines. My MAC never got a virus, my PC's I get one good one every year and some little junk every few months. Windows anti virus is free? Where? Must be somewhere I'm not looking, unless your talking about a freeware program from the net. Currently I own all pc's my son has a MAC book. His MAC makes me want another one.


You know why these anti virus programs are bundled on your system right? So they make more money. That's why when you buy a decent PC and not a budget PC you don't get all the bundled bloatware on it. 

Here's the link for microsofts antivirus http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows/products/security-essentials

If you don't want to run that then use something like avast. I have used avast since it come out and have been very happy with it. But I'm sure the Microsoft anti virus is just as good. I have it but have not had to turn it on.


----------



## RobertCDF

BCConstruction said:


> *It's normally user error that viruses happen on both systems.*


I don't think most people realize this. You can't get a virus just because you own a computer. *Being dumb with your computer leads to viruses.*


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Mansfield Reno said:


> Somewhere along the line here you have to admit, Apple has taken the touch screen, phone and computer market to the next level. They have left everyone wanting one and all the competitors trying to figure out how to make their product work like the apples product does. It's easy to pick to pick on apple because they are the top dog in the industry, but they have accomplished what no other company has, world wide success in the technology sector. People can't wait for the next product line to come out, and it's only getting more and more pronounced. Apple has left everyone trying to figure out how to make a copy of it.


Again another apple fanboy myth. Apple took products that were already available, took away 90% of the features, locked the system down, put them in a shiney case then charged 2-3x the amount they were worth. Yes it's been a money bucket for them but let's not say apple invented anything that someone already did. Apple are patent trolls and are known for stealing numerous patents from others yet they get all the press. Again they didn't invent the mp3 player, cell phone, touch screen, 3G, apps, FireWire ect ect 

I don't see anyone copying what they have done. Because it was done before Apple ever done it. When the iPhone come out it was said it looked like a few other phones on the market at the time. A cell phone can only look so different that previous models.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

RobertCDF said:


> I don't think most people realize this. You can't get a virus just because you own a computer. *Being dumb with your computer leads to viruses.*


Some people are so dumb its unreal. I laugh at some of the emails that are sent to me with attachments that are blatant malware or viruses. But some people open these things. 

Here's one I got a couple hours ago. It had a key logger which works with OSX and windows OS. I can beat at least a few hundred idiots downloaded that attachment and run it. 


Dear Santander online customer,

Your account is suspended due to multiple number
of incorrect login attempts.

For your protection, we've suspended your account.

To reactivate your login access please download the
form attached to your e-mail and confirm your details.

Note: If not completed until December 13, 2011,
we will be forced to suspend your account.

Thank you, 
Customer Support Service.


Bank Accounts, Savings, Loans and Mortgages: Santander


----------



## RobertCDF

I get ones from "banks" I don't use on a weekly basis, and "WoW" daily and "surveys", how dumb can people be? "Walmart wants you to answer these 3 questions and they'll deposit $1,000 into your bank account" Wow sounds great where do I sign up?


----------



## Tiger

mbobbish734 said:


> My MAC never got a virus, my PC's I get one good one every year and some little junk every few months.


Exactly my experience with exactly the same "operator error" on both machines.


----------



## RobertCDF

I get no viruses on my Windows computers (I don't run any antivirus software)


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

RobertCDF said:


> I get no viruses on my Windows computers (I don't run any antivirus software)


Your not going to the right websites :whistling:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

The only people I know who get viruses/malware are people who don't know what they are doing around pc's. Just because it's a Mac it don't mean you wont get them. I ain't ever had a virus infect my windows machine and I log a lot of hours on line and I also visit a lot of sites that are rumored to be full of them but never an issue. Yep my anti virus has picked up the odd malware but it done it's job and stopped it. 

Bad software causes more issues for people these days than viruses do.


----------



## mbobbish734

BCConstruction said:


> The only people I know who get viruses/malware are people who don't know what they are doing around pc's. Just because it's a Mac it don't mean you wont get them. I ain't ever had a virus infect my windows machine and I log a lot of hours on line and I also visit a lot of sites that are rumored to be full of them but never an issue. Yep my anti virus has picked up the odd malware but it done it's job and stopped it.
> 
> Bad software causes more issues for people these days than viruses do.


You must not know that many people who use windows. Go to the geek squad and do a little digging. Ive got tons of experience using, building computers and owned macs. Pc's get more viruses.


----------



## Inner10

> You must not know that many people who use windows. Go to the geek squad and do a little digging. Ive got tons of experience using, building computers and owned macs. Pc's get more viruses.


Think about that percentage of PC users vs Mac.


----------



## Mansfield Reno

While my majority of computers have been pc, I have had macs and I must say when you compare the problems, Mac wins. Hardly ever had a virus or a software problem whereas with the pc it was a constant problem. 

As for apple not inventing anything, while they may not have been the first to have it doesn't mean that they weren't the first to perfect it!


----------



## Mike-

First phones. Now computers. Laughing.


----------



## Inner10

I can see Apple's new marketing campaign:

"Download a lot of strange p0rn online?" BUY APPLE :laughing:


----------



## Mike-

At least apple is promoting safe Sex............


----------



## Inner10

It may cause an epidemic of people punching themselves in the forehead. :laughing:


----------



## RobertCDF

Mansfield Reno said:


> As for apple not inventing anything, while they may not have been the first to have it doesn't mean that they weren't the first to *perfect* it!


Really? you must have your head in the sand, did you know the rest of phones have had 4G for over a year?


----------



## Mansfield Reno

Yes but 4g is only the speed at which the Internet moves. Not the quality of the technology the phone had.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Mansfield Reno said:


> Yes but 4g is only the speed at which the Internet moves. Not the quality of the technology the phone had.


:yawn:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

mbobbish734 said:


> You must not know that many people who use windows. Go to the geek squad and do a little digging. Ive got tons of experience using, building computers and owned macs. Pc's get more viruses.


The geek squad lol your kidding right! Nearly every PC I have ever owned I have built my self. From my $6k liquid cooled rig with quad sli and 10TB and even the rigs I have not built my self have been high end gaming rigs from alienware before Dell took them over. 

Don't forget a Mac is a PC. Same old hardware different box. 

I'm a member on many forums form overclockers to futuremark and I know a little about how stable windows systems are even when hardware is pushed to it's limits. 

I also don't know one person except people who have no idea about how a computer works that have gotten a virus. Run anti virus and you will ok. If you want to be a fool and not run anti virus then don't download any attachments from people you don't know.


----------



## RobertCDF

Mansfield Reno said:


> Yes but 4g is only the speed at which the Internet moves. Not the quality of the technology the phone had.


So you really like your slow internet access? Do you then use dial up at home? :whistling


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Mansfield Reno said:


> Yes but 4g is only the speed at which the Internet moves. Not the quality of the technology the phone had.


:blink::blink::blink: the Internet moves :blink::blink::blink:

The iPhone 4S does not have 4G even though the iPhone 4 should have really had it. The GSM iPhone 4S has HSPA+ which on the right networks makes the Internet "move" at almost 10Mbps which is ok but no where near 4G speeds. It's just another case of apple using old tech and selling it for new tech prices. Head over to macrumors and check out all the fanboy comments about the iphone. As normal they back Apple on every product they make by saying ohh we don't need 4g as 3G is more than fast enough. We don't need a forward facing cam as it's a gimmick, we don't need bigger screens as it's not needed, we don't need a notification bar as it pointless, we don't need cloud storage as phone has enough yet when they get these features they all boast about how great they are. It's funny watching all the fanboys boast about Siri and the way you can say your message and it will write it. Lol they also said this was a pointless feature and phones don't need that but they are going crazy over it now the iPhone has it lol


----------



## GregS

What are you doing on your phone that requires speeds faster than hspa at the moment?

You aren't downloading software. 

You aren't playing the latest fps game. 

You aren't downloading movies to store on your phone (streams fine with 3G)

I'm not saying I should have LTE/4G on my phone, but I don't see the advantage to it yet. 

What do you need it for on your phone?


----------



## Inner10

I phone link and program systems remotely and perform updates for clients that don't have internet access.


----------



## RobertCDF

I split my internet connection among my tablet and netbook, and yes sometimes both at the same time at the customers table. And asking for their WiFi key is far from professional.


----------



## Mike-

RobertCDF said:


> I split my internet connection among my tablet and netbook, and yes sometimes both at the same time at the customers table. And asking for their WiFi key is far from professional.


Lol. Agreed. Do you mind if I borrow your wifi? My minutes on my phone are almost out. Hahahaha


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

GregS said:


> What are you doing on your phone that requires speeds faster than hspa at the moment?
> 
> You aren't downloading software.
> 
> You aren't playing the latest fps game.
> 
> You aren't downloading movies to store on your phone (streams fine with 3G)
> 
> I'm not saying I should have LTE/4G on my phone, but I don't see the advantage to it yet.
> 
> What do you need it for on your phone?


You would be surprised at how much bandwidth can be consumed on a cell phone doing simple tasks like just browseing the net. Let alone running remote desktops and tethering numerous equipment. My 3G speeds around here are about 1.5mbps if I'm very lucky and upstream is awful at around 300kbps. I give up tethering at times because it lags so much.


----------



## Inner10

The latency is still brutal but download speeds I get on my phone are awesome.


----------



## mbobbish734

BCConstruction said:


> The geek squad lol your kidding right! Nearly every PC I have ever owned I have built my self. From my $6k liquid cooled rig with quad sli and 10TB and even the rigs I have not built my self have been high end gaming rigs from alienware before Dell took them over.
> 
> Don't forget a Mac is a PC. Same old hardware different box.
> 
> I'm a member on many forums form overclockers to futuremark and I know a little about how stable windows systems are even when hardware is pushed to it's limits.
> 
> I also don't know one person except people who have no idea about how a computer works that have gotten a virus. Run anti virus and you will ok. If you want to be a fool and not run anti virus then don't download any attachments from people you don't know.


Yes the geek squad! Apparently you and I are in a different league than most pc users. Building a rig like yours is not for the masses, do you agree? Most folks couldn't afford nor want a machine like that. The geek squad helps and fixes the computers of most normal everyday computer users. If you talked with them you would know that pc's have more problems in general, ie hardware and software conflicts and viruses. There really is no debating that. As far as not knowing how a computer works, I'm apparently an educated idiot(BCS), and still get viruses.


----------



## Chris Johnson

My kids have PC's, I had geek squad in for their computers once and the guy saw my iMac and commented he too uses a Mac and has never been on a service call for a Mac.

You know what they say...Buy what the guys in the business use, they know best


----------



## Mike-

Chris Johnson said:


> My kids have PC's, I had geek squad in for their computers once and the guy saw my iMac and commented he too uses a Mac and has never been on a service call for a Mac.
> 
> You know what they say...Buy what the guys in the business use, they know best


!!!!!!!


----------



## Inner10

> My kids have PC's, I had geek squad in for their computers once and the guy saw my iMac and commented he too uses a Mac and has never been on a service call for a Mac.
> 
> You know what they say...Buy what the guys in the business use, they know best


You get construction advice from Home Depot too? :laughing:


----------



## RobertCDF

Inner10 said:


> You get construction advice from Home Depot too? :laughing:


Perfect response. I've also seen mechanics that drive Ford, Chevy, Toyota, Nissan, Volkswagen, etc, etc...


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

mbobbish734 said:


> Yes the geek squad! Apparently you and I are in a different league than most pc users. Building a rig like yours is not for the masses, do you agree? Most folks couldn't afford nor want a machine like that. The geek squad helps and fixes the computers of most normal everyday computer users. If you talked with them you would know that pc's have more problems in general, ie hardware and software conflicts and viruses. There really is no debating that. As far as not knowing how a computer works, I'm apparently an educated idiot(BCS), and still get viruses.


I just don't see how you could get them if you run anti virus! That's the whole point of them. I use to browse astalavista a lot and that was riddled with viruses and malware and I never ever had issue with the site. Sometimes my anti virus would warn me that the site had been flagged as hosting viruses and malware but I always ignored them warnings. I also wouldn't listen to a think geek squad say. They ain't got the first clue. I pisses me off even asking them guys where stuff is let alone advice on how to fix anything. I also have not had conflicts with hardware since around Windows's 95/98 but again that was expected as I was always changing hardware. But let's says you start changing hardware in your Mac you gonna get the same exact issues. If drivers are gonna conflict with each other it makes no difference if it's a Mac or pc. You just have far more chance with a pc because of how much more hardware is available that almost anyone could install if they read the instructions. Most Mac users don't change out parts so rarely get issues. They just buy a new pc after the os no longer runs on the hardware. My current pc is over 3 years old and still wipes the floor with most Mac systems. I would never buy a Mac. Just as I said all the hardware in that Mac is off the shelf parts that you can buy for 3x less than them sell for through apple.


----------



## Chris Johnson

Inner10 said:


> You get construction advice from Home Depot too? :laughing:


I guess I should have said Professionals :clap:


----------



## angus242

This has wandered way off topic. The topic is iPhone 4S.

The mac/pc debate can be held in that existing thread. Those who don't like the iPhone (for whatever reason) have made it clear already. However, there's nothing wrong having a thread where users of the iPhone can discuss their praise, problems, comments too.


----------



## thanohano44

angus242 said:


> This has wandered way off topic. The topic is iPhone 4S.
> 
> The mac/pc debate can be held in that existing thread. Those who don't like the iPhone (for whatever reason) have made it clear already. However, there's nothing wrong having a thread where users of the iPhone can discuss their praise, problems, comments too.


Yes I agree


----------



## wallmaxx

I was just issued a 4S at work today. I already have a 4.

I am trying to make them mirror images of each other as far as apps, music and mail/contacts go.

I am experimenting with getting them identical and then seeing if iCloud will keep everything synced. 

I even dictated a text using SIRI (while driving home). Never took my eyes off the road. It was pretty easy....and w-a-y cool.


----------



## wallmaxx

Success!!!


It just works.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

I just installed 5.0.1 onto my iPad the other day. I plugged it in to charge and my iPad had everything my phone had on it. As long as you select the right settings in iCloud it should back up without any issues. I have had a few apps not transfer but it didn't take me 5 mins to redownload them. Only problem was my wife's one done the same so I had to remove her from my account and setup her owen account. I just got to figure out how to stop all of my photos syncing. I don't want all the ones on my iPad on my phone as well. But I do want the ones from the phone to sync to the iPad.


----------



## wallmaxx

Yeah. I don't sync any photos from my computer to my portable devices. 

I have photo stream turned on, but I use it to transfer pictures that I take with my iPhone to my computers. Just today, I had to take about 10 pictures of the device that I need to put into a PowerPoint presentation. By the time I had walked from where the devices were stored back to my desk, the pictures had already uploaded through photo stream to my computer.

It appears that the camera resolution on the 4S is quite a bit higher than the iPhone 4. 

The whole SIRI thing is pretty amazing. I found myself asking all kinds of questions just to see if she could answer them. It seems to be pretty intuitive. For example, I said “I need to find gas nearby". SIRI came back with, “I have located several gas stations that are close to your current location," or something similar to that. Then a list of retail gasoline stations appeared on my phone sorted from nearest to farthest, the farthest being 5 miles away.

I've noticed that I wasn't using the phone much, but I had left SIRI on in standby mode, and the battery dropped from 100% to 87% in about 2 hours. I don't know if that's normal and to be expected, but I will go through the phone a little more detailed tomorrow and disable whatever power draining features I don't feel I need to have on all the time.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

wallmaxx said:


> Yeah. I don't sync any photos from my computer to my portable devices.
> 
> I have photo stream turned on, but I use it to transfer pictures that I take with my iPhone to my computers. Just today, I had to take about 10 pictures of the device that I need to put into a PowerPoint presentation. By the time I had walked from where the devices were stored back to my desk, the pictures had already uploaded through photo stream to my computer.
> 
> It appears that the camera resolution on the 4S is quite a bit higher than the iPhone 4.
> 
> The whole SIRI thing is pretty amazing. I found myself asking all kinds of questions just to see if she could answer them. It seems to be pretty intuitive. For example, I said “I need to find gas nearby". SIRI came back with, “I have located several gas stations that are close to your current location," or something similar to that. Then a list of retail gasoline stations appeared on my phone sorted from nearest to farthest, the farthest being 5 miles away.
> 
> I've noticed that I wasn't using the phone much, but I had left SIRI on in standby mode, and the battery dropped from 100% to 87% in about 2 hours. I don't know if that's normal and to be expected, but I will go through the phone a little more detailed tomorrow and disable whatever power draining features I don't feel I need to have on all the time.


theres currently still a issue with batteyr life. the 5.0.1 update was meant to fix the issue but it didnt. they will either bring out 5.0.2 or just wait until the 5.1 update comes out. 

I have problems with siri as i really need the UK one on my phone as my words sound nothing like the way they are said over here. But there are some funny things you can ask it. theres hundreds of questions that are built in with funny asnwers. like where can i hide a body, your a *****, show me the boobies, how much wood can a woodchuck chuck, will you marry me, what are you wearing, open the pod bay doors ect ect


----------



## Inner10

> I have problems with siri as i really need the UK one on my phone as my words sound nothing like the way they are said over here. But there are some funny things you can ask it. theres hundreds of questions that are built in with funny asnwers. like where can i hide a body, your a *****, show me the boobies, how much wood can a woodchuck chuck, will you marry me, what are you wearing, open the pod bay doors ect ect


That's funny, I never realized how much slang I used until I started using voice recognition and text prediction. :laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Inner10 said:


> That's funny, I never realized how much slang I used until I started using voice recognition and text prediction. :laughing:


tell me about it. its as good as useless for me. Keeps saying sorry i didnt get that


----------



## cedarboarder

stevebenjamins said:


> ... Damnit, meant to link to the entire year of Nokia stock


ITS HAVE COME BACK! lol


----------



## VinylHanger

It didn't do much the last two days.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

VinylHanger said:


> It didn't do much the last two days.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Yeah I don't even know where to start with this Gamestop, Amc, Nokia, a fragile system all the way from the market makers to Citadel. gunna be a lot of nice docs on it


----------



## VinylHanger

Yeah. I'm down 35 and 45 percent on Nokia and AMC.

Luckily that isn't much in terms of actual dollars.

AMC should rally tomorrow from what I've read. A big investment firm has dumped a ton of cash in.

We'll see. The normal has all gone out of this stuff. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

VinylHanger said:


> Yeah. I'm down 35 and 45 percent on Nokia and AMC.
> 
> Luckily that isn't much in terms of actual dollars.
> 
> AMC should rally tomorrow from what I've read. A big investment firm has dumped a ton of cash in.
> 
> We'll see. The normal has all gone out of this stuff.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


I'm down %98 on my covered calls on Nok  Like you not much in dollar amounts. The (what feels like illegal but doubt it is) restrictions on trading killed the rally and let the shorts get out. If it popped like amc or GameStop the rewards would have been pretty sweet. I just wanted to be part of history and do my part and was a night at the casino.

The worst part of all of this was Dave Portnoy telling people he would take the 3 mill losses to his grave then sold 3 days later lol.
this short seller Marc Cohodes knows exactly what's Is up


----------

